# Does pineapple belong on pizza?



## kayleee (Aug 25, 2016)

I say yes


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 25, 2016)

#notallpizzas

but where it does work, certainly


----------



## xara (Aug 25, 2016)

no, pineapple belongs under the sea 


...i should kms

but seriously, imo it all depends on the type of pizza...i personally do not like pineapple on my pizza tho


----------



## seliph (Aug 25, 2016)

What the hell I thought I could trust you and then you say pineapple belongs on pizza


----------



## Romaki (Aug 25, 2016)

Not for me, but sure!


----------



## kayleee (Aug 25, 2016)

nvll said:


> What the hell I thought I could trust you and then you say pineapple belongs on pizza



 plz love me


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 26, 2016)

EVIL!!!! HISS! You dare desecrate pizza?!


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2016)

They have to be small pieces tho


----------



## seliph (Aug 26, 2016)

kayleee said:


> plz love me



I'll try to forget this betrayal


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 26, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Does pineapple belong on pizza?



only if you love deliciousness...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 26, 2016)

pizza is whatever you make it, bruh. you want pineapple? then put on that pineapple! you want sprinkles? them put that on too! you want souls of the innocent? do it, man! go crazy! live your pizza life!

personally, tho, i never tried it.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Aug 26, 2016)

yes of course with ham!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 26, 2016)

harlequin said:


> no, pineapple belongs under the sea




okay this is one of the reasons i talk to you xD 
back then i used to be really pineapple-phobic (?) on pizzas but now i don't really care *shrugs*


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 26, 2016)

ppl can put pineapple on their pizza as long as i dont have 2 eat it


----------



## Aquari (Aug 26, 2016)

ya, you got that nice sweet N salty thing goin on, 10/10


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 26, 2016)

hell yeah i love pineapple on pizza.


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 26, 2016)

I can't believe no one's linked to this yet




(some nsfw lyrics)

but yeah generally, people can put pineapple or whatever on their pizza as long as I'm not expected to eat it


----------



## piichinu (Aug 26, 2016)

why ruin fruit with pizza


----------



## Javocado (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes I welcome pineapple on pizza


----------



## Trip (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't have it on pizza but I have no problem if other people do.


----------



## Justin (Aug 26, 2016)

Please report anyone who doesn't say yes to my profile page. I will ban them at my soonest convenience.


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2016)

Justin said:


> Please report anyone who doesn't say yes to my profile page. I will ban them at my soonest convenience.



Fight me Jub-o.

Pineapple on pizza is the strongest piece of evidence supporting the fact that some humans are inherently born evil.

It is the biggest affront to the Italian culture, as well as to anybody who believes that food can be truly wonderful and should be respected and treated as such.

Anybody who puts pineapple on their pizza deserves to be put in jail, and have the key thrown away. Then, said person will be left in that cell to rot for the rest of eternity; feasting only on prison slop (the equivalent to Pineapple Pizza).

Back on the issue of intentionally offending those of Italian descent. Pizza is a wonderful dish, and coveted past time of these peoples, and anybody who believes that it is a good idea to serve a food that isn't even carried at some Pizza restaurants is appropriating a culture, twisting it to meet their own privileged needs and should be considered a racist.

*If you like pineapple on a pizza you are a racist.* Simple as that. There's just no other way around it.

You're no better than Trump spouting the awful things he does, only this time your deeds offend my eyes (I HAVE TO WATCH YOU MONSTERS EAT IT BTW) and my taste buds.

Honestly if I ever see another one of you defending pineapple pizza, I will ban you at my soonest convenience. You'll have to move to BellBags and be forced to rot with your godless spine fruit.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 26, 2016)

Justin said:


> Please report anyone who doesn't say yes to my profile page. I will ban them at my soonest convenience.



Demod me now, I'm going to die here with Brad


----------



## Thunder (Aug 26, 2016)

Justin said:


> Please report anyone who doesn't say yes to my profile page. I will ban them at my soonest convenience.



i hope the cheese slides off your pizza


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 26, 2016)

Pineapple belongs on everything.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 26, 2016)

I voted yes, but there should def be a not all pizzas option, because I honestly wouldn't want pineapple on certain kinds of pizza. But on Hawaiian pizza it's pretty good. Haven't had one in years though but it used to be my fave before I quit meat. =D


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 26, 2016)

yes. people who hate pineapple on pizza dont know true love


----------



## PandaNikita (Aug 26, 2016)

Brad said:


> *If you like pineapple on a pizza you are a racist.* Simple as that. There's just no other way around it.











Brad are you a pineapple pizza lover?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

Eww no. I can't stand the smell and the texture/consistence is yuck


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2016)

never tried it. but if some people like it then why not?


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 26, 2016)

Pineapple is a must on vegetarian pizza for me otherwise it's just too plain!


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2016)

PandaNikita said:


> Brad are you a pineapple pizza lover?






I'm sorry. What?


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2016)

All hail the pineapple master race


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

Pretty much any topping belongs on Pizza, that's the point of it.

So yes, I personally dislike the tomato sauce with it though.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2016)

Justin said:


> Please report anyone who doesn't say yes to my profile page. I will ban them at my soonest convenience.



The poll is public I got u


----------



## PandaNikita (Aug 26, 2016)

Brad said:


> I'm sorry. What?





Spoiler: line is leaking









I asked if you are a pineapple pizza lover ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Peisinoe (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes it does belong anyone who says otherwise is a worthless heathen

Looking @ you Bradley and Thomas


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 26, 2016)

Hawaiian pizza is the bomb


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 26, 2016)

ew no pineapples are gross why would you have them on pizza


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> ew no pineapples are gross why would you have them on pizza




Personal tastes/ preferences.


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 26, 2016)

HAHA THE THREAD IS HERE


Yes pineapple is fine-apple on pizza. Anyone that says no has under developed taste-buds. I love pineapple pizza so much, I would kill for it.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nah, not for me at least. I just don't like that kind of flavor on a salty/savory kind of dish. I prefer just pepperoni, cheese or meat lover's. c:


----------



## mogyay (Aug 26, 2016)

i'm leaving the forum


----------



## focus (Aug 26, 2016)

no


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 26, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Nah, not for me at least. I just don't like that kind of flavor on a salty/savory kind of dish. I prefer just pepperoni, cheese or meat lover's. c:



what kind of pizza is salty


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes and you can all fight me I love pineapple pizza its the BEST


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 26, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i'm leaving the forum



For agreeing that Pineapple has no place on pizza?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes its good with ham


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 26, 2016)

Tom said:


> For agreeing that Pineapple has no place on pizza?



She can't believe people like you dislike pineapple pizza


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

Pineapples belong on pizza like children belong in gorilla dens


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i'm leaving the forum



Goodbye. *waves*


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 26, 2016)

Pineapple is gross, and people who like it on pizza cannot be trusted.


----------



## Hanami (Aug 26, 2016)

yes, as long as there are small pieces of it and there is meat on the pizza


----------



## moonphyx (Aug 26, 2016)

I hate warm pineapple on pizza, it just doesn't taste right u know?


----------



## Isabella (Aug 26, 2016)

yes it does wtf


----------



## moonphyx (Aug 26, 2016)

i mean i'll eat warm apples, warm pineapples on top of cheese tomato and dough are just rude af


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 26, 2016)

Probably does, it's just not my thing.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 26, 2016)

I think so, yes, although I don't eat it often.


----------



## Milleram (Aug 26, 2016)

Depends on the type of pizza, but in general, yes.


----------



## seliph (Aug 26, 2016)

How can 37 people say yes

Please delete TBT


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2016)

nvll said:


> How can 37 people say yes
> 
> Please delete TBT



Make that 38


----------



## seliph (Aug 26, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Make that 38



D I S G U S T I N G


----------



## ToXiC_Tr4sH (Aug 26, 2016)

Why would you put Takumi on pizza


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2016)

what the actual crap who even puts fruit on pizza
tomato sauce doesn't count


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2016)

Sparro said:


> what the actual crap who even puts fruit on pizza
> tomato sauce doesn't count



That's discrimination all fruit matters


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeeeeess! I love it on a pizza or in my noodles! <3


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2016)

Faeynia said:


> Yeeeeess! I love it on a pizza or in my noodles! <3



NOODLES!? This is news to me


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2016)

kayleee said:


> That's discrimination all fruit matters



tomato sauce is literally tomatoes we've killed
we can atleast respect the fruit dead by not wasting it's remains
Pineapples on the other hand become more abundant every time you cut them
'Tis is the same with all fruit


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 26, 2016)

kayleee said:


> NOODLES!? This is news to me


Udon Noodles
Broccoli
Pineapple pieces
Chestnut mushroom/normal mushroom slices
Bean sprouts
Steak slices
Teriyaki sauce

Wok all those in the wok pan until they are good to eat, add the cooked noodles, pineapple and teriyaki sauce wok those for a bit so the sauce can be absorbed. Serve in a soup bowl  or any other bowl you can eat from. Oh and use chopsticks :3
AND IT'S GOOD! We have a noodle place here and I take that everytime on there or I just make it at home hehe


----------



## Psydye (Aug 26, 2016)

Heresy.


----------



## PrincessPixiTheThird (Aug 26, 2016)

Not only does pineapple belong on pizza, but it is undeniably the best pizza topping there is.


----------



## moonford (Aug 26, 2016)

nvll said:


> How can 37 people say yes
> 
> Please delete TBT



They click on the yes option, on the poll. c:

I don't want to delete my tbt. =/


----------



## Emrod333 (Aug 26, 2016)

EWW never


----------



## kayleee (Aug 26, 2016)

mods plz sticky this thread is important


----------



## tumut (Aug 26, 2016)

fcuk no


----------



## Bloody_House (Aug 26, 2016)

Ew no sounds/loooks/tastes disgusting

(I guess it depends on the person who is eating it)


----------



## Soigne (Aug 26, 2016)

of course


----------



## himeki (Aug 26, 2016)

I personally love pineapple on pizza, though I can't explain why! It just _works._


----------



## Brad (Aug 26, 2016)

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: line is leaking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is upsetting.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 26, 2016)

It most certainly does. It's my favorite piza topping. I like Pineapple, pepperoni and black olives together. Super yummy.


----------



## Soda Fox (Aug 26, 2016)

Heck no heck.


----------



## wassop (Aug 26, 2016)

yessss i love pizza with grilled chicken , pineapple , and banana peppers


----------



## pacifiedseat (Aug 26, 2016)

For some, it's a must.


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2016)

it does. it's delicious


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 26, 2016)

Pineapple belongs nowhere


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2016)

Buttonsy said:


> Pineapple belongs nowhere



Pineapple belongs in my mouth


----------



## Locket (Aug 27, 2016)

NO, pineapple shouldn't exist its sooo gross


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Aug 27, 2016)

What's a nice Hawaiian pizza without pineapple?  It adds to the delicious taste.


----------



## vel (Aug 27, 2016)

pineapple belongs where it wants to #freethepineapple


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

no.
just no, its wrong


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes! I hated the sound of it, but earlier this year Justin surprised me with a Hawaiian pizza from Dominos so I had to try it. Turned out to be delicious! Pineapple is now one of my favourite pizza toppings.


----------



## piske (Aug 27, 2016)

yes, I love hawaiian pizza. especially if you get it from Toppers with bacon honey mustard dipping sauce -3-


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 27, 2016)

NO.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2016)

The deluxe Hawaiian from garlic jims is soooo good it has slivered almonds on it too which is weird but amazing


----------



## cornimer (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeeees pineapple pizza is my fave


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 27, 2016)

Yes, it's really nice. The people who complain about it are most likely the people who have never tried it.


----------



## frio hur (Aug 27, 2016)

my dad thinks it's gross and weird.

my dad is wrong and i stopped listening to him years ago.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 27, 2016)

Brooke_the_Phoenix said:


> What's a nice Hawaiian pizza without pineapple?  It adds to the delicious taste.



wait can u eat hawaiian pizza w/o piineapple
like, isnt the pineapple what makes it a hawaiian??


----------



## seliph (Aug 27, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Yes, it's really nice. The people who complain about it are most likely the people who have never tried it.



YOU TOO LUCY???????


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 27, 2016)

I feel like this was a European splatfest OH WAIT IT WAS


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 27, 2016)

OviRy8 said:


> I feel like this was a European splatfest OH WAIT IT WAS



what
rly


----------



## kayleee (Aug 27, 2016)

OviRy8 said:


> I feel like this was a European splatfest OH WAIT IT WAS



What does this mean


----------



## Isabella (Aug 27, 2016)

moonphyx said:


> i mean i'll eat warm apples, warm pineapples on top of cheese tomato and dough are just rude af



hey..tomatoes are fruit too :/


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 27, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Yes, it's really nice. The people who complain about it are most likely the people who have never tried it.



Excuse you pineapple is gross


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2016)

Depends on the pizza. But I enjoy it.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 27, 2016)

Aerate said:


> Excuse you pineapple is gross



Pineapple is bae. Have you ever tried it on a pizza?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 28, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> wait can u eat hawaiian pizza w/o piineapple
> like, isnt the pineapple what makes it a hawaiian??



my folks in hawaii dont deserve to be represented by such a culinary crime


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 28, 2016)

I never liked it growing up. I've tried it again as an adult, and I still don't like it. Pineapple shouldn't try to be something it's not (e.g., a pizza topping!!!)


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes. Of course. It's the only topping that belongs on pizza. Sauce, cheese, pineapple, done.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 28, 2016)

Its good but I just prefer sticking with pepperoni as my only topping on a pizza pie.


----------



## reririx (Sep 3, 2016)

Yes!!! I love pineapple on pizza. Sadly my boyfriend doesn't but we make it work hehe


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

it does, i love it


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

Pineapple belongs in my mouth... And since pizza goes in my mouth then pinapple on pizza it is


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah! It's really tasty with pizza.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't even get me started on this...


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

Ya'll people don't know what in the creek apple you're talking about.

Pineapple does belong on some pizza.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 26, 2017)

Now this is the kind of political thread I'm about


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2017)

Pineapple and Pizza is a sin, to tie in the other dominant type of thread on here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

Pineapple is right up there in the nastiest foods ever, along with bacon, onions, and coleslaw.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

wow, look at all these WRONG people


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

kayleee said:


> Now this is the kind of political thread I'm about



This just made my day!! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> wow, look at all these WRONG people



~quoted by Donald Trump during the debates


----------



## easpa (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't even eat pizza and pineapple on pizza still offends me


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ~quoted by Donald Trump during the debates



it'd need more rambling about how great I am for that


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2017)

i always knew there was something wrong with tbt

u all are monsters . how can u not like pineapple on pizza??_????*????*_


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> it'd need more rambling about how great I am for that



You're a comic.


I like pineapple, but on pizza its gross because of the tomato sauce. XD I'd eat pineapple pizza if there was no tomato sauce though.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes! Some of my favourite pizza flavours include pineapple


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You're a comic.
> 
> 
> I like pineapple, but on pizza its gross because of the tomato sauce. XD I'd eat pineapple pizza if there was no tomato sauce though.



but the pineapple doesnt even touch the tomato sauce ):


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2017)

People who like pineapple on pizza deserve the death penalty imo


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> but the pineapple doesnt even touch the tomato sauce ):



But I don't like the taste together. 

It's nice with no sauce though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I like pineapple, but on pizza its gross because of the tomato sauce. XD I'd eat pineapple pizza if there was no tomato sauce though.



you've never had pizza(s) using a sauce other than tomato?


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> you've never had pizzas using a sauce other than tomato?



does that exist ....


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> you've never had pizza(s) using a sauce other than tomato?



I've tried pesto (don't ask) it was disgusting.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> does that exist ....



white pizza with alfredo based


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> does that exist ....



yes, yes it does

really if it's a saucy thing that tastes fine cooked, you could probably get it to work on a pizza


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> white pizza with alfredo based



oh like garlic sauce? i have garlic sauce on top of pizza sometimes, at least if i eat kebab pizza. ive never seen it used instead of tomato sauce tho :0


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

visibleghost, what depressing part of the world do you actually live in?

serious question


----------



## Aleigh (Feb 26, 2017)

I used to like it, but now I don't even like pizza. I'm going to have to go with yes though because it was once really good.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> visibleghost, what depressing part of the world do you actually live in?
> 
> serious question



sweden..... we have the best pizza excuse u. we have pizza salad and kebab pizza what more do u need honestly


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> sweden..... we have the best pizza excuse u. we have pizza salad and kebab pizza what more do u need honestly



but tomato-based sauces are like among the worst (not bad worst, but others better worst) sauces for pizza. so if you don't have other sauces to choose from, then you clearly can't be the best


and pizza salad just sounds like a hilarious trainwreck tbh


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> but tomato-based sauces are like among the worst (not bad worst, but others better worst) sauces for pizza. so if you don't have other sauces to choose from, then you clearly can't be the best
> 
> 
> and pizza salad just sounds like a hilarious trainwreck tbh



idk ive never tried other sauces ):

it might sound weird to have cabbage on your pizza but it is actually really good!! i promise


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> it might sound weird to have cabbage on your pizza but it is actually really good!! i promise



don't you mean pizza on your cabbage?

but I don't doubt that much. other veggies stuff of similar variety work for pizza, so no reason this shouldn't as well


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

Dixx said:


> People who like pineapple on pizza deserve the death penalty imo



^^ This ^^


----------



## N e s s (Feb 26, 2017)

ONLY if it comes with canadian bacon


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2017)

N e s s said:


> ONLY if it comes with canadian bacon



bacon on pizza???????  what kind of sinning website is this


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

I mean canadian bacon is like bacon used as a very loose term


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 26, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean canadian bacon is like bacon used as a very loose term



oh ok i just googled it and i have no idea what it is but if it doesnt taste like bacon then i guess it is . less bad .


----------



## moonford (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm going to make a pizza now.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 26, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> oh ok i just googled it and i have no idea what it is but if it doesnt taste like bacon then i guess it is . less bad .



yeah, in my experience it's far closer to regular ham

still may not be your cup of tea, but


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 26, 2017)

yeah most people consider Canadian bacon to be ham, it's paired a lot with pineapple on pizzas.  

although, I've had crumbled regular bacon on pizza several times and its actually delicious!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 26, 2017)

Of course! Pineapple and pizza is like chocolate and peanut butter, they belong together. I feel bad for the people who say no, you guys have horrible taste but I can respect it I mean? fruit on pizza does sound kinda weird.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 26, 2017)

The first time I saw pineapple on a pizza was on a Barney and Friends special, and I thought it was a joke for the longest time, like "Haha, pineapple on a pizza. What else, broccoli and legos?" Then I actually had it. It's not bad, but definitely will never be my go-to topping.


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2017)

I only eat cheese pizza, so don't serve it to me. However, other people can put whatever they want on their pizza. What's with this "issue"? There's no issue at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 26, 2017)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Of course! Pineapple and pizza is like chocolate and peanut butter, they belong together. I feel bad for the people who say no, you guys have horrible taste but I can respect it I mean? fruit on pizza does sound kinda weird.



Chocolate and peanut butter just barely go together.

Idk why but the only way I like peanut butter and chocolate is if it's peanut butter M&Ms.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 26, 2017)

Pineapples belong nowhere else BUT on pizza.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't mind it tbh


----------



## Flare (Feb 26, 2017)

Not a fan of Pineapple Pizza.
Some people do enjoy eating it though.


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes "Hawaiian" pizza is good, however probably wouldn't suit other pizzas


----------



## forestyne (Feb 26, 2017)

WHOEVER VOTED NO CAN PERSONALLY COME AND FIGHT ME, YOU ARE ALL ALIENS WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOu


----------



## kayleee (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad to know I created such a divide between tbt members over pineapple


----------



## Loriii (Feb 26, 2017)

It makes me not want to eat the pizza. I avoid any with pineapple


----------



## Corrie (Feb 26, 2017)

Warm pineapple is nasty.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't like pineapple much by itself but on top of pizza.. found my true love <3


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Never ever


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2017)

If you put anything on a pizza it belongs there, there are far worse things I've seen on pizza then pineapple.

But seriously people put any and everything on pizzas:
Other pizzas:





Pickles:




Shramp:




CORN:




Ever damn pears!





I would legit eat all of these besides the pickle one, as that induces some vom when I look at it, but all these other ones I would be on top of. Let people live the pizza life they want! YOU DO YOU!


----------



## Aquari (Feb 27, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I would legit eat all of these besides the pickle one, as that induces some vom when I look at it.


but what if it had *sweet pickles*?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 27, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> but what if it had *sweet pickles*?



I think these are dill to go with the "cheeseburger" pizza that it is, the whole thing just seems foul. I love me a cold crisp pickle, sweet or not, but I like them pretty much alone. I don't really like them ON/IN things...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 27, 2017)

Sweet pickles belong on cheeseburger pizza more than pineapple ever will


----------



## wynn (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't like putting any type of fruit on savory foods. Pineapple pizza, mango salsa, etc. is a big no for me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 27, 2017)

pineapple reheats better though


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 28, 2017)

Eww no, it's the grosses thing ever


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 28, 2017)

Yall crazy????? like pineapple pizza is the be s  t e s t thing


----------



## kayleee (Feb 28, 2017)

Pineapple on pizza gives me life


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 28, 2017)

nono zone


----------



## Zireael (Mar 1, 2017)

Absolutely not. I can't stand pineapple in general, seeing it on things like pizza and in curry makes my skin crawl.


----------



## lizziety (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm too scared to try it sooooo..
Imma say no


----------



## Tensu (Mar 1, 2017)

Absolutely.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 1, 2017)

Pineapple on pizza is important.  Those who refuse are wrong, for it is a fact.


----------



## Cailey (Mar 11, 2017)

NO. no. No. nO. NOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

ew no


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Honestly don't get why people are so obsessed with this topic like wow people have preferences what?

But um yeah of course it does


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 12, 2017)

Wasn't there a Splatfest about this topic?

I don't like pineapple in general, so no pineapple for me.


----------



## Ookami (Mar 12, 2017)

There's a Pizza called "Hawaii" where I live, and it's delicious :> There's pineapple and ham on it.
I only like pineapple when it's cooked, so, I don't have anything against it. Can't see why people hate it so much. xd


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 12, 2017)

Ookami said:


> There's a Pizza called "Hawaii" where I live, and it's delicious :> There's pineapple and ham on it.
> I only like pineapple when it's cooked, so, I don't have anything against it. Can't see why people hate it so much. xd



I'm pretty sure Hawaiian pizzas exist everywhere on the planet


----------



## Chicha (Mar 12, 2017)

Yep! Pineapple pizza is great.


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm Basic and only like pepperoni and cheese on my pizza.


----------



## zollers_sporks (Oct 18, 2020)

Isabella said:


> hey..tomatoes are fruit too :/


Cucumbers and peppers are fruit too. I'm allergic to pineapple but yeah sounds nice!


----------

